# Gaston Co NC - 8484 F PTS 12/15



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.co.gaston.nc.us follow links to AS, select Others and Dogs, she is #8484 cage F12, tan/blk, release date is 12/15 (this is the PTS date, done that morning before shelter opens so plans have to be in place before shelter closes on 12/14). SHe could be in Others because of illness, injury, timidness, etc. She is not on adoption floor.








[/img]


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Having dealt with this shelter I can tell you they mean what they say about being there the day before. I almost didn't get Savannah and Bette because of it. You can sometimes beg for a day but that's about it. If you want to help this poor girl I suggest you do it very very quickly. We are not too far away if someone wants to help sponsor.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

This dog got a reprieve until tomorrow.....anyone?

There are two other shepherds at Gaston...

I might be able to help pull/transport to a vet this week....let me know.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Can someone call about her tomorrow? With sponsorship she can come here to the kennel. Anyone know why she is not on the general floor?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I have called about this girl-there is also a male there. This girl is noted to not be good with small kids or small dogs. I think her time is up today at 4 PM but the lady wasn't sure-Lisa is not there today.


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

She was supposed to be PTS yesterday, she got a one day reprieve. 4pm is it.


----------

